# External amp



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Yamaha HTR 5760. Would there be a big sound improvement if i buy an external amp for my center pre out, and later on my left and right fronts.
I can borrow a QSC 2450 for a very short time to test it , but is it even worth doing?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

If you feel you are pushing the limits of your receiver, then perhaps yes...


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

You'll probably only notice a difference at high volume levels. Depends on how efficient your speakers are to begin with. I have a 110 wpc receiver, and adding a 350wpc amp to drive the front mains made an audible difference to me. And it allowed more power to be transferred to the center and surrounds.


----------

